# Delerium from canada best record my verdict



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the first four album yet morpeus descend is the weakest in there early period.But : faces, forms , illusion, syrophenikan and stone tower are excellent.My favorite would have to be there first opus closely follow by stone tower and syrophenikan.Morpheus descend lack in something too dark ambient not enought new agy in a way.

Beside there other album i would care less since they have become a pop exponent, nothing wrong whit this except it'S too pop for my standard.

If you like Arcana from Sweden chance are you will like early Delerium.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This is the kinda Delirium I like..........


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the Spheres album, particularly the track Wavelength. Very effective. Great sounding for its time as well (1994). Lots of "popular" electronic music sounded a lot worse back then.


----------

